# مادة السليكون



## مهندس عماني70 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
إلى اخواننا المهندسين ارجو المساعده في طلبي هذا
ألا وهو بحث كامل عن مادة السليكون
المطلوب هو معرفة المادة في الطبيعه تتكون على أي شكل على سطح الارض وكيف نعرف بوجود هذه المادة ودرجة النقاوة وهل لهذه الدرجه حد معين لان تكون مادة السليكون مطلوبه بالسوق التجاري وكيفية استخراجها وماهي الصناعات الداخله فيها هذه الماده وماهي المواد الداخله في تصنيعها والافران المستخدمه واسعارها واين توجد هذه الافران وماهي الدول المستورده لهذه الماده بشكل رئيسي وسعرها في السوق العالميه
فارجو منكم المساعده بطلبي هذا
والسلام ختام


----------



## رشيد الخولي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

url=http://www.islamstory.com]




[/url


----------

